# Victorian Anatomical Skeleton Cameo Corset



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

Had to share this for the beauty of it.










Victorian Anatomical Skeleton Cameo Corset in Rococo and Stripe Fabrics by Louise Black


----------



## Betwixt & Between (Mar 25, 2012)

That is AWESOME!! great for a steam punk type costume!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Wicked design there


----------



## Dark Passenger (Aug 22, 2011)

That's the coolest corset I've ever seen.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I really want to get one for my wife, but I don't know that she'd take it the right way. She loves steampunk, but I think I'd just be opening a can of worms and she'd suddenly want to spend another $200 on steampunk accessories.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

That is beautiful!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

I was fortunate enough a few years ago to buy one of Louise Black's "ribcage" corsets. Extremely comfortable, much more comfortable than the junk I bought from Hot Topic.
When it comes to corsets, I truly believe you get what you pay for. If you're looking for something that's well-made, comfortable, and going to last without falling apart after a few wears, I can't recommend Louise's corsets highly enough.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

That's beautiful. It would be fairly easy to make something similiar.


----------

